
Ask HN: iOS app using WP as back end. Doable? - adamqureshi
I have a small niche marketplace online business , its one man shop. It&#x27;s running on WP. I want to build an iOS native app(SWIFT) while still using a WP Backend.  I can&#x27;t afford a custom backend. I have a buddy who is a SWIFT dev with a day gig, he will give me a reduced rate. Im comfortable with WP. To avoid the 30% apple fee. I want to charge customer for their product listing inside the APP in WEB via email after they upload images + summary of product listing (pending approval) I get a notification ( via email) of new Listing and email customer a STRIPE payment link, they pay and THEN I make the listing live in the APP. I would LOVE some feedback from the community on if something like this doable , someone who has used WP as CMS for an iOS app and charged in WEB.  Thank you.
======
discordance
WordPress is just PHP, so yeah it's doable but not pretty. How comfortable are
you with PHP?

Have you looked into low/no code solutions? - that workflow would be pretty
doable with something like AirTable or an Azure Logic App.

~~~
adamqureshi
I have a dev who can / will do it. Our website is in WP right now.

------
dylz
WP as CMS - easy, [https://developer.wordpress.org/rest-
api/](https://developer.wordpress.org/rest-api/)

If you are selling physical items, the Stripe iOS integration is really
simple.

If you are doing digital items or functionality or services, you are required
to use the IAP API and pay the fee.

~~~
adamqureshi
No physical product. we sell Ads , We charge a listing fee to list your
product that you are selling.

~~~
dylz
Then that sounds like you owe Apple the % if you want to be on their platform.

